# chatroom with cam and mic join now for racing!



## Erik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Joel found the site: www.stickam.com here you can chat etc. with like 60 cams at the same time! Join now! The more people the more fun. The chatroom is called: cubers


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

whenever I click on anything, it just goes to a search engine type thing


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 2, 2008)

you have to sign up.... -_- Im so lazy lol.

Ill try again later


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey i joined but my camera is somewhere..... can i chat but just not with a camera?? :confused:


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

i don't see anywhere to sign up...


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

^ its towards the top where it says login, but somewhere around there it says 'not a member yet? sign in' or something like that, hope it helps

ps- if you cant find it, just mess around with it for awhile, you'll get it


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a really cool thing. It's like the IRC but with video. Right now, there's Edourd, Erik, Joel, Lars V, Tim, Joey, and me. Fun thing. o and pedro


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 2, 2008)

it just redirects me to a search engine...


----------



## Joël (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not exactly 60 cams.. more like 12... But that's usually enough, and I can imagine it would cause problems if there are more... But you can have many more ppl in the room.

The site is not exactly userfriendly, but once you are in the room, it works pretty well, and it really gives the idea of a 'meeting'.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't get it working.
When I click Enter the chatroom, new window pops up and its just all white, and Firefox stops loading the page. I right click the white, and it tells me "Movie is not loaded", so it doesnt even load the flash file for some reason.

When I do it in IE, it just loads the page forever


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2008)

There was some awesome cubing going on today!


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> hey i joined but my camera is somewhere..... can i chat but just not with a camera?? :confused:



yes you can just chat without a cam. But its much more fun with a cam


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, would people be offended if I wasn't wearing a shirt? It's too hot  . Anyone on there right now?


----------



## Joël (Jan 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lol, would people be offended if I wasn't wearing a shirt? It's too hot  . Anyone on there right now?



I don't know how your chest looks like... But I don't think many ppl will be offended ,.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

Very white, lol. I don't get out in the sun much, but never fear, I put a shirt on!

EDIT: I should add, it's probably the case that more people would be offended by my face 

EDIT2: Wow, I have been signed up for all of 5 minutes and already have a friend request? I don't get it, is it a chatroom? It says there are none up at the moment? Surely there would be some?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2008)

I will definitely be there next weekend. I am already afraid I will get addicted to this.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 2, 2008)

What about Ryanheise's Cube Chat: http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/chat.html ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2008)

Dene, on the page, there's a tab that says chatrooms. then you have to scroll to find the one "cubers." then join and start the chat. 

Arnaud, you will be addicted. it's inevitable.


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a good day.
Some highlights:
9.41 by Eik, jsut a nice sub10.
7:30 5x5 BLD Matyi.
1:52 2 cube Multi-BLD Matyi.
masterofthebass got 2:09 on the 5x5 3 times!
And then me beating Erik in a race


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Dene, on the page, there's a tab that says chatrooms. then you have to scroll to find the one "cubers." then join and start the chat.



Yes, but if I go there, it says "0 rooms".. Does that mean that currently no one is hosting a public room?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe you have to log in. I see plenty of rooms there. O and I got another 2:09 but didn't put it up... And I beat both Joel and Erik 3 times! That was nice.


----------



## pjk (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome. I will be there in about a week too, won't be back to my computer until then.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> maybe you have to log in. I see plenty of rooms there. O and I got another 2:09 but didn't put it up... And I beat both Joel and Erik 3 times! That was nice.



I'm definitely logged in, and I've been through all the settings, but I still see no rooms... I can see debate rooms though?


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 3, 2008)

i was in the chatroom, but now it seems to be down for a really long time. I get a URL error on the server whenever I try again.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in there off and on for a few solves. I'll be on next time when I can devout much more attention to it.
Edit: I'm in there now but all alone... :-(


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2008)

Well apparently I figured out the problem. It doesn't work properly on Netscape. Unfortunately, when I tried to change my Netscape to display like Internet Explorer, it froze, and now ever time I try to open it it freezes... Looks like I'll be moving on earlier than I hoped....

EDIT: No one on right now??


----------



## velcro (Jan 3, 2008)

I just went on and the room is not there. Did the name change or what?


----------



## Joël (Jan 3, 2008)

velcro said:


> I just went on and the room is not there. Did the name change or what?



The room was gone during the night. It's there now.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeha! really great thing, must fix my camera to work again. Was in the room a short while, saw Joël and Masterofthebass cubing, was fun =)

I also sperad the word about this to the SveKub forum


----------



## alexc (Jan 3, 2008)

I would sign up, but I'm just bordering a regular sub 20 average and I can't really compete with any of the people who have signed up.


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2008)

Please, I hate it when people say stuff like that. If I was solving in a minute, I would sign up straight away. No-one cares how fast you solve.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 3, 2008)

alexc said:


> I would sign up, but I'm just bordering a regular sub 20 average and I can't really compete with any of the people who have signed up.







joey said:


> Please, I hate it when people say stuff like that. If I was solving in a minute, I would sign up straight away. No-one cares how fast you solve.





If I get my camera back to work (driver issue) you will surley beat me if I'm there. I will probably beat non at all and what do you think my respoce to that is?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2008)

alexc, you would easily beat me!


----------



## alexc (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'll sign up, but I need to get a webcam first.

(Sorry for my earlier comment, you guys are right, times don't really matter.)


----------



## Joël (Jan 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> I would sign up, but I'm just bordering a regular sub 20 average and I can't really compete with any of the people who have signed up.



Oh common.. THis chatroom is not for competing, as far as I am concerned.. It's just fun to meet other cubers online!


----------



## alexc (Jan 7, 2008)

Joël said:


> Oh common.. THis chatroom is not for competing, as far as I am concerned.. It's just fun to meet other cubers online!



True, I am sure it is fun! I hope to be on there in the near future.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 9, 2008)

its fun talking with Lars and Joel, really nice guys, its not about whos better than who, its about having fun and talking to other cubers and sharing your information and knowledge about the cube and stuff, Joel helped me with some algorithms the other night, just proves that it doesnt matter if you are good or bad, we had races yeah, just as fun, i mean, i was getting 30 sec solves (bad times) and PJK was getting sub 15


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

Ummm... *bump*. This was on page 7? Wow you guys spam a lot. 

Ok so anyway, I was just wondering if this still happens or not? I haven't been on for a while because I went through most of my GB's in like 1 week and have had to cut back  . But in a couple of days I start afresh, so yea, does this still happen or what?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I just looked and don't see the chat room up...so...


----------



## Lofty (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo I'll get on. I stopped checking if it was up long ago since no one ever got on.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea. I haven't been able to see, but I'll start coming on if possible, all day (as before  ).

EDIT: I hope Alex starts coming back on, I wanna BLD race him, woo!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 9, 2008)

I have set up the chat.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet as, just today and tomorrow, then I start my 10 GB's afresh!


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 10, 2008)

so is it up, i dont know if im doing it right, so you make an account, then click the tab called "chatrooms", then look for a room called "cubers"? is that right ebacsue i cant find one called cubers, someone help, thanks


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

After an hour of nobody being there the room goes away so nobody has been online if you couldn't find the room.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 10, 2008)

jeff081692 said:


> After an hour of nobody being there the room goes away so nobody has been online if you couldn't find the room.




ok so i cant access the room then?


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

you would have to create the room. I will set up the room now and you can join.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 10, 2008)

i see someone set it up but its protected and i put myself as being over 18(just in case there was some age rule on the site) so can whoever set it up open it to people over 18? thanks.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

im under 18 and I set it up so I dont know why it did that. How do you change it if you created it?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 10, 2008)

well, it says i have to be "under 18 or friends with the host" so try to add me as a friend.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

what is your name on there?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 10, 2008)

same as here. isaacthecuber


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok I added you so after you accept you should be able to join.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 10, 2008)

now i can enter the room. but then it gives me a few terms of service, the it says "this room is restricted to members 17 and under or friends of the creator:1061.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 10, 2008)

hmm well I didn't see anything about age when I created the room so you try making a different room and I will join.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 10, 2008)

alright. its called cubers2


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 11, 2008)

"cubers" is open again on www.stickam.com


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet, it's back on, now we need all the others back!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2008)

I am in the chat!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2008)

I am on too!


----------

